# Stranger Things



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I FINISHED ALL THE SEASONS AND I NEED MORE!!!! anyone else watched it?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

tf is this Korean spam replacement?


----------



## Chris-Kat (Oct 14, 2016)

It is a great series! I want to rewatch it. I hear there is a season 2 in the works!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Enjoyed it, but as far as Netflix originals go I enjoyed Bojack and Narcos more.


----------

